# Antica Gelateria Del Corso



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Antica Gelateria Del Corso

161 Collins St

Melbourne VIC 3000

Expectant, to say the least!

Impressed, Yes!

Satisfied, well almost!

What a glorious café, truly well designed and beautiful, a real showpiece of Melbourne's café scene.

Three levels of glorious Italian architecture and Ice-cream heaven, I believe it actually won an interior design/architecture award a couple of ...

More...


----------

